# Beau Technique - Old beast to burnished beauty | Midlands detailer



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

:wave: Long time no posting. Been exceptionally busy of late at Beau tower's. Less faffing with the camera and more concentrating on work in hand, kicking out consistent detail's for many happy clients both old and new. Beau Technique were contacted some 2 week's back with regards to rejuvenating a daily driven 2004 Volvo S60. The vehicle in question was dull, lifeless and very heavily tarnished. A stage 2 paint correction detail was advised and accepted.

The Beau Technique stage 2 paint correction detail comprises of:

- Rinse wheels thoroughly.
- Apply non acid cleaner to inside & outside of wheels.
- Agitate with various soft bristle brushes.
- Rinse wheels thoroughly.
- Apply citrus based degreaser to wheel arches.
- Agitate with various soft bristle brushes.
- Rinse thoroughly.
- Apply citrus based degreaser to all lower sections of the vehicle to remove road grime | traffic film and bug debris.
- Rinse thoroughly.
- Apply citrus based degreaser to all doorshute | boot shut.
- Agitate with various brushes.
- Rinse clean.
- Rinse whole vehicle.
- Wash from top to bottom using 2 buckets | grit guards, Lambswool wash mitt and - the finest pH neutral shampoo.
- Rinse thoroughly.
- Apply dedicated tar remover, leave to dwell them wipe clean with soft microfiber towels.
- Rinse thoroughly.
- Decontaminate vehicle including wheels with Iron x to remove iron | metal contamination.
- Rinse thoroughly.
- Remove bonded contaminants with claybar readying paintwork for pre-wax application.
- Final rinse.
- Dry using dense pile quality drying towels.

- Vehicle will be assessed with various lights and paint depth gauge ( PTG ) to measure painted surfaces. 
- A 2 -3 stage pad and polish combination will be chosen to suit your vehicles paint type to ensure an overall aesthetic transformation is achieved with regards to depth of finish. High gloss imparted and a potential 70 - 80% decrease in visible swirls marks and fine scratches.
- Apply dedicated pre-wax cleaner | polish to all vehicles painted surfaces including doorshuts by hand.
- Remove using high quality microfiber towels.
- Apply quality protective barrier to paintwork.
- Remove using dense pile microfiber towels.
- Treat | dress all exterior trim.
- Treat | dress wheel arches.
- Seal wheels with ptfe grade wheel sealant.
- Treat | dress tyres.
- Clean exterior glass.
- Seal exterior glass with nano sealant.
- Polish | seal exhaust.

After all the thorough preparation procedures were undertaken we opted for a brief video capture to show the issues in hand and what we achieved through testing fro correct pad / polish combinations to rectify the damage.






Plenty of machine polishing was undertaken to achieve a passable, vibrant and sharp finish.

Before...






After...






Scholl concepts S17+ and Scholl concepts blue spot polishing pad at work to intricate area's...














































Followed by Scholl concepts S17+ medium grade polish on 3M yellow polishing pad via rotary machine polisher to tighten up the finish.



















And final finishing set with 3M ultrafina se finishing polish and 3M blue pad via rotary to jewel the finish and leave it creaking crisp and clean.



















Leaving a more than adequate improvement by minimising swirl markings, visible scratches, creating depth, gloss and vibrance to the finish.


























All exterior trim was dressed with Auto finesse revive.



















Wheels sealed with Ceramishield...



















Tyres dressed with Valetpro traditional tyre dressing...










Glass cleaned and sealed with G3 / G4 combo. Arches dressed. Exhaust polished with Britemax metal polish and 00 wire wool. Doorshuts cleaned with all in one polish. All relevant tricky bits round badges / grilles etc attended to. 2 layers of Collinite 845 insulator wax for protection applied leaving...























































Back in the unit ready for collection...


































































































And a final walk round...


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cracking job mate !!


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Big Swede looks great and ready for some more motorway mile crunching now :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

The correction on the paint is A1, very nice work, I love the paint Flake, you have knocked years off the condition off the car, incredible work here :thumb:


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

not bad for you that buddy....

Sometimes mate you dont need a supercar to put a studio thread up mate....a simple car for an owner passionate about how his car looks is all it takes....no fannying around moving from one place to another just for the sake of some pictures either...nice work....


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

lovely job.... whats the story with the MG sign in the background?


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Cracking job


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

great work,car looks amazing!.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Nice thorough job there Scott


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Great job!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Great work :thumb:


Thanks.



Concours Car Care said:


> Cracking job mate !!


Ta Lee.



123quackers said:


> Big Swede looks great and ready for some more motorway mile crunching now :thumb:


Cheers.



Trip tdi said:


> The correction on the paint is A1, very nice work, I love the paint Flake, you have knocked years off the condition off the car, incredible work here :thumb:


:thumb: Cheers Trip bud.



Reflectology said:


> not bad for you that buddy....
> 
> Sometimes mate you dont need a supercar to put a studio thread up mate....a simple car for an owner passionate about how his car looks is all it takes....no fannying around moving from one place to another just for the sake of some pictures either...nice work....


Well... I did take it outside for a check over and pic's so a little fannying:lol:



Dixondmn said:


> lovely job.... whats the story with the MG sign in the background?


Cheers. Main dealership unit. Used to be Rover / MG.



tonyy said:


> Cracking job


Thanks.



ronwash said:


> great work,car looks amazing!.


Cheers.



Envy Valeting said:


> Nice thorough job there Scott


Thanks Tim.



Bill58 said:


> Great job!


:thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice One Scott, Pah who needs supercars


----------



## SAL73R (Jan 12, 2011)

How much would a service like that cost?


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Good to see you back Scott!

Great work as always mate.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

888-Dave said:


> Nice One Scott, Pah who needs supercars


I'll work on anything that needs rejuvenating mate. Morgan aero S8, RS5 and cobra are but a few up and coming soon:thumb:



SAL73R said:


> How much would a service like that cost?


Varies from vehicle to vehicle as no 2 are ever the same.



B&B Autostyle said:


> Good to see you back Scott!
> 
> Great work as always mate.


Still been checking in mate just haven't been too motivated for one reason or another with regards to write up's.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Spot on Scott, knocked years off that there!


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

well done scott, great finish! absolute ledge!


----------



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

lovely. a nice normal car, something we can all aspire to :thumb: but no black & white final pic? come on


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looking very nice, I really want a swirled up black car next! They come up SO well!

Good work here you've made this look easy!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Refined Detail said:


> Spot on Scott, knocked years off that there!


Thanks Rich.



TelTel said:


> well done scott, great finish! absolute ledge!


Cheers bud.



WannaBd said:


> lovely. a nice normal car, something we can all aspire to :thumb: but no black & white final pic? come on


Cars a car, paints paint. All deserve some decent tlc at the very least of once in ownership imo. No b/w pic as I didnt really intend to do a write up on this if im honest so limited on pictures as it was.



20vKarlos said:


> Looking very nice, I really want a swirled up black car next! They come up SO well!
> 
> Good work here you've made this look easy!


Cheers. Never too easy but black always shows a major night and day transformation other bar the finish being oxidised.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Top work as always Scott, lovely crisp finish. 

I'm also looking forward to seeing the exotic Meilluer on some lucky motor soon :thumb:


----------



## Puresilver (Dec 4, 2011)

Hell Of a turnaround there!


----------

